
U.S. vs. Jeffrey Epstein - adamnemecek
https://www.scribd.com/document/416168038/U-S-vs-Jeffrey-Epstein#fullscreen
======
chupa-chups
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20661919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20661919)

~~~
adamnemecek
This is the official indictment. It's a different document.

~~~
chupa-chups
Sorry, I am so used to reposts. I just skimmed it and going to read it fully,
and upvoting your post. Thanks for pointing this out.

I will be more careful in the future :)

